# Member Photos!



## Elaina

So I thought it would be a neat idea to actually be able to put a face to the members here!
I guess I'll start


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Okk the first one was for my 21st b-day. I made my own Chanel cake and I think it came out great!  The second picture is one of the horses that I owned. I miss him like crazy!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!


----------



## Elaina

Love the Chanel cake! That's awesome! Although I'm more of a Coach girl myself lol


----------



## MidnightAngel

Me :-D in North Carolina a couple weeks ago, when it was still a little warm...lol

View attachment 6107


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I am too.lol My mom suggested that I make a Chanel one and it just went from there.


----------



## doggyhog

Me and my puppy. 










Just me....


----------



## ninjafish

Nice pics everyone! I love that cake, lol! Looks too good to eat.  here's me!


----------



## MidnightAngel

I wouldn't call that a puppy doggyhog! lol he's big! how old?


----------



## Clarke

Here's one of me in my other favorite hobbies, fishing. (Don't worry, I practice catch and release.) :lol:











Just went looking through pics... I don't have a pic of just ME weird... Here's another picture of me with a not-so-released fish (they're tasty!). I'm on the right obviously


----------



## ninjafish

Wow that's a big fish! I go ocean fishing every summer off Cape Cod, MA and I do catch and release too, I can't bear to keep em!


----------



## MidnightAngel

LOL i would think that the wrong picture to post on here!!! hahahaha Nice catch though!


----------



## Elaina

Agh, that thing is terrifying! lol


----------



## Eljazo

No, you don't want to see Jazzy!

*Sigh*
Oh, well, if you insist.
[img=http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/2446/qwwewetrghd.png]
Man I'm hideous. 
I took it on some weird setting, so it;s not in color.


----------



## doggyhog

MidnightAngel said:


> I wouldn't call that a puppy doggyhog! lol he's big! how old?


He's almost 10 months.  Forever a puppy to me...


----------



## Clarke

MidnightAngel said:


> LOL i would think that the wrong picture to post on here!!! hahahaha Nice catch though!


Oh well :lol: I love fish. I love catching them, swimming with them, taking pictures of them - and now I love having them in my home.

BTW, for anyone that might give me "YOU GO FISHING :shock: :evil:" posts, I've been fishing since I was very little, it's a relaxing hobby to me, and I value the life of any fish whether it is 3 inches or 50 pounds... I practice catch and release as much as possible, use special hooks so they don't get gut hooked (where they will then die) and when I do keep the fish every part of it is eaten and not put to waste.


----------



## vaygirl

Gack! Well, I recently went and got my naturally curly hair cut dry and styled with it's naturalness so I actually have a pic I sent to my Mom. You guys are all adorable and so is that big ugly fish!


----------



## DragonFish

lol! xDDD Its awesome to see everyone! 

No one wants to see me though  I take HORRIBLE pictures out of costume.


----------



## CodeRed

Then put one up of you in costume! I just got out of the hot tub so my hair is all wet and nasty, and I don't like pictures taken of me so I don't have any on hand. Tomorrow, though, I'll put one up. If I can get a good one xD


----------



## DragonFish

lol, I was thinking about that...but not sure  Haha! Lucky! I've always wanted a Hot Tub XDD


----------



## CodeRed

Do it!

@vaygirl, I LOVE the plants in the background. They remind me of my dads  Are they real, or are the fake? My dads' were all fake, but they still looked great. I would love to have some plants, but I'm horrible at taking care of them =/ Awkward, huh?
Also, you remind me of my godmother   

Edit:: That's GODmother, not grandmother, just so you know xDD


----------



## ninjafish

I wanna see costume pics! I have some too, but they're kind of lame because I always end up looking confused or something. xD


----------



## Elaina

Costume??


----------



## DragonFish

lol! xD Most of mine are pretty awkward too, I'm the one thats usually behind the camera....so its odd now suddenly being in front of it, and with my camera crazy friend I'm in front of it a LOT now xDDD I'm getting better though...
Here we go, and jest so you know, I'm on the right in both pictures xD

Heres me and a friend at Aki-con 09 as Riza Hawkeye from FMA, my friend as Winry :









And heres me and the same friend at her house, me as Konan and her as Dediara (I stole her cloak xD):









Edit: Elaina, my other hobby is Cosplaying, or dressing up as characters from Japanese anime xD


----------



## sunkissedinCA

it's meeeeee!


----------



## AngelicScars

Can you tell what I'm a fan of? ;-)


----------



## Elaina

sunkissedinCA, every time I see your avatar I crack up. I love it, it gets me everytime lol!


----------



## sunkissedinCA

LOL i know, it still makes me giggle too!


----------



## vaygirl

Code: I think I'm insulted that you would even think I would think that you thought that I thought Grandmother! Or something. 

They're real. I grew them out on my deck and now they're drying for me. I love to garden outside as well as in fishtanks. I should have LONG since took them down, sorted them and bagged them but I'm a laaaazy gardener. Lol!


----------



## Clarke

I found a picture.... I was Billy Mays for Halloween this year :lol:


----------



## Elaina

Haha where's the beard?? I went as a zombie for halloween, cheap and easy costume lol.


----------



## k stiles

Ha ha lol, what a great idea, hold on I'l upload a pic, okay caution, I'm a bit of a nerd LOL, also in the last one I'm the one wearing the lynard skynyrd shirt


----------



## ChristinaRoss

ok here i am with my boys! proud mama here.....with my 18 yr old graduating, my 16 yr old and my 1 yr old

View attachment 6118


View attachment 6119


View attachment 6120


View attachment 6121


----------



## ChristinaRoss

geat idea elaina


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics, Christina!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

aw thanks dramaqueen............my boys are the light of my life


----------



## nochoramet

I love putting faces to names, so this thread was a great idea!
This is me, and me and my boyfriend at prom (with his totally awesome Corvette that we found for only $1500), then part of my family (only the siblings, mommy and daddy are camera shy)


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!!


----------



## New2Betas

LOVE this idea! I didnt realize how young most of you are! lol

Well heres me on one of my hiking trips (14 hours!), one of me and my baby Penelope on our cross country move, and last one is of my and my hubby on a ski trip.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

lol new2bettas...........im an oldie here at 41


----------



## ChristinaRoss

kstiles, you remind me of my 16 yo. middle son Jordy, so of course, i think your adorable


----------



## ThePearlFish

my 7 y.o. puppy (lol) and I:



















~TPF


----------



## vaygirl

Okay, that Corvette is TOTALLY drool-worthy! Very, very pretty. I'm a Mustang girl but I'd steal that in a heartbeat.

You're all so cute! It's very cool to see everyone. I'm not young here. 38 in two weeks. (AHHHHHHHHH)


----------



## Elaina

ThePearlFish said:


> my 7 y.o. puppy (lol) and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~TPF


Aww, I love his/her little booties that he/she has on! Too cute!


----------



## Calmwaters

I agree I lOVE mustangs but that Corvette is awsome! Here is on of me I had a dress on because my husband and I were haveing date night. I very, very, very rarely wear a dress so he took advantage of it and took some pictures. Also I don't consider myself old or really young either I am 32.


----------



## CodeRed

:S xD Not a good picture of me, but I suppose it'll work. 14 years old, turning 15 in about .... 21 days  Christmas baby here.


----------



## AlexXx

Me:








Did some1 say costume pics? 
Im Mario! REAL MUSTACHE! and my g/f is princess peach 


















Me wakeskating: 




































Maybe ill post more later...

but what is up with all the girls, are clark and i the only guys up on this forum!


----------



## MidnightAngel

alex...k stiles is a guy too.... lol possibly just the three of you though! haha


----------



## DragonFish

Whoa! xDD Haha, it really IS neat to see everyone, after a while I've sort of created my own little image of everyone, and some look like I imagined and others don't....its just interesting xD I know, I'm odd. 

I hate my pictures though  Wish I could go back and take them down now...I just look like a dork Dx


----------



## CodeRed

Nooo, I like your pictures


----------



## ChristinaRoss

no u dont dragonfish! i think its really cool that you are into cosplay, shows your really selfconfident and i admire that!


----------



## DragonFish

Thanks! xD I suppose I'm doomed to hate pictures of myself forever.....theres probably only one or two I've ever seen that I liked 

As for self confidence....I'm not so sure about that xD Out of cosplay, I'm REALLY shy and rarely speak up outside of the house...never really cared about what others thought about me though xD


----------



## ThePearlFish

Elaina said:


> Aww, I love his/her little booties that he/she has on! Too cute!


Emmy is a gal dog.  every time i put on her booties she walks funny then she gets used to them, i use them during long hikes with rough terrain where she is working her paws hard.

~TPF


----------



## 82028

me at work! pretty much the only pictures i ever get of myself haha
sorry its so big!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

dragonfish.....i get the same way about pics.........someone takes out a camera and i tend to run 

not that 41 is old but, i kinda feel like a "mom" to some of the group now....lol


----------



## ThePearlFish

oohhhhh that must be the most awesome job ever 82028!! i want to work with wild animals i am going to school to study zoology.

~TPF


----------



## DragonFish

Whoa 82028!! Now THAT is an awesome job! xD And you look great!



ChristinaRoss said:


> dragonfish.....i get the same way about pics.........someone takes out a camera and i tend to run


lol! I used to run BEHIND the camera and take the pictures xD But not now with my picture-crazy friends, lol


----------



## New2Betas

OMG 82028, so cool!

Oops Sorry Alex, I thought you were a chick. I thought Alex was short for Alexandra, my bad!

I also kinda of made up images of what I thought everyone looked like. I asked that 90% of you were in your 40/50s, then I find out most are in high school. lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss

ya but theres a few of us in our 40's

nothing wrong with being surrounded by a buncha girls alex....lol..... my two teens in my pics would just love you girls! lol
then again, my baby would love ya too, he loooooooves women, the lil flirt lol


----------



## AlexXx

Hahah ya!


----------



## 82028

thanks guys! and yes it is a pretty amazing job! unfortuantely its just a summer job for right now tho!


----------



## dramaqueen

Some of us are almost 50! lol


----------



## AlexXx

Some of us drama queen


----------



## HopeInHeart

Here's some of me and my horse at a local playday. They are pretty blurry and stuff.
View attachment 6153

View attachment 6154


----------



## DragonFish

Aww, another rider! xD Your pony is so cute <3


----------



## AngelicScars

I'm not that young, 26 with two little boys (Christina has kinda met them  )

I love the Mario costume and my oldest boy loves Mario!

I'm going to look around for a costume pic. Okay found one. This is Halloween 2009, I was Alice from Resident Evil Extinction.


----------



## HopeInHeart

DragonFish said:


> Aww, another rider! xD Your pony is so cute <3


lol, Thanks! She's not exactly a pony, :-D but she does look like it in that top photo for some reason. Her name is Sweetie, she's probably about 14-14.2 hh tall, and I have just retired her from gaming. :-(


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

It's so funny how you have a vision in your mind of some of the people on here. Everyone looks great! HopeInHeart, I love your pictures! I've never done gaming before, it looks like it's a lot of fun!


----------



## DragonFish

HopeInHeart said:


> lol, Thanks! She's not exactly a pony, :-D but she does look like it in that top photo for some reason. Her name is Sweetie, she's probably about 14-14.2 hh tall, and I have just retired her from gaming. :-(



Haha, well shes adorable either way <3 Always had a thing for Appys 

Ahhh, always wanted to try gaming xD I think I'd fail at western though, I'm an English jumper ....or was, my pony is now pending sale


----------



## AlexXx

awesome costume!


----------



## Elaina

Love all the costume pics!


----------



## SaylorKennedy

I look sort of different in all of these, lol.
First is most recent, last is the longest time ago.


----------



## ninjafish

I love everyone's pictures, wow! 82808 has the coolest job ever, haha! It's good to see lots of successful adults into the betta fish hobby as well. - my dad has the "Oh come on this stuff is for babies, get a real hobby" attitude and he says bettas are a waste of money.. -.-

Great cosplay pics btw Dragonfish! I actually cosplayed as Konan too recently cause I had all the stuff.

This is me on my birthday this past Sept. at New York Anime Festival.


----------



## vaygirl

I've never done any cosplay! It looks like fun. My husband and I are tabletop Roleplaying gamers though. And we play online RPG's too!


----------



## AlexXx

Lotta people into anime and such on here?! Ive never met anyone who was into it, honestly i just dont see the appeal. :/ Oh and ive never heard of Cosplay? and whats a table top RPG?? Ive played a few Free MMORPGs, but ya... i donno, to much of a waste of time.


----------



## DragonFish

Ahhh! Another Konan!! xDDDD <3 Your cosplay is awesome Ninja! xD Who else do you cosplay as, out of curiosity? 

lol, I think there are several people here into anime....I'm not sure what makes it appealing either, but it sure as heck is a lot of fun! Especially cosplay xD


----------



## dramaqueen

I never heard of amime or cospay until I heard about it on here.


----------



## AlexXx

What do you do when u dress up as the anime characters? just run around the house? im so confused...


----------



## DragonFish

lol, Well there are conventions that we go to where just about everyone dresses up and we do all sorts of activities like skits, contests, games, things like that. When there aren't cons sometimes we dress up and just go out randomly in public, like a mall or something, and do stuff xD


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here are some of mine. I love pictures lol. I like taking them. Well, you guys know lol. If you click on the pictures it will take you to my photobucket if you wanna see more. I don't want to post alot haha.

Thanksgiving at my Aunts









Thanksgiving day









My boyfriend and I at his cousins wedding









Before graduation









On the way to eat before Senior Prom











Nice pictures everyone! Been looking at this forum for a while now. haha.


----------



## Vikki81207

I love your costume AngelicScars. And your boys' costumes were awesome as well.


----------



## vaygirl

Tabletop RPG is like old school Dungeons and Dragons. We play a lot of different games. Kind of hard to explain. Basically my husband and I tell a story through a game mechanic. We each play the characters in the story. It's sort of like live playing out of a novel with rules and we're the ones writing the novel. I was heavy into theatre and this is about as close as I can come to acting.


----------



## AngelicScars

Never been into the anime thing, but I love gaming. Bring on the FPS and TPS any day! (Oh and I do like a good A/A RPG as well).


----------



## dramaqueen

I've been doing drama at my church for 10 years now. My dinner theater went great tonight, by the way!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

id never have the nerve to do that dramaqueen..........maybe get someone to post avideo of it


----------



## nochoramet

Wow don't log on for a day and 1/2 and this thread has multiplied crazy! Thanks for the car compliments, I love it (even though it's his) We were supposed to drive it to prom, but the day of prom the door handle wouldn't work soo... couldn't. But thanks! I'm more of a chevy girl, don't care for silly mustangs haha no offense to anyone, we all have our opinions!


----------



## AlexXx

I personally hate mustangs, they are so loud and annoying.... 

Corvettes are the way to go, my dad just got a 2008 z06 !


----------



## vaygirl

I'll take my dream car, 68 Shelby GT500, over any chevy car, any day.  My Dad was a mustang man and we had a lot of older ones. My first car was a 1978 T-top fastback. A red one. God I loved that car. Still, Corvettes can be really pretty. The older ones. Newer ones have no soul!


----------



## Elaina

I'm always going to be a honda girl. I'm not a big fan of american made cars.


----------



## k stiles

AlexXx said:


> I personally hate mustangs, they are so loud and annoying....
> 
> Corvettes are the way to go, my dad just got a 2008 z06 !


 Nice!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter

Here's one I just took, I'm still in my PJs...and I need a haircut.


----------



## Elaina

You have nice eyebrows. Weird comment I know, but I'm kinda obsessed with them lol


----------



## Jupiter

Haha, thank you.


----------



## nochoramet

@ Alex... I am jealous of your dad's car! I am a Chevy person, my dream car is the 2010 or '69 Camaro or a 1977 Trans Am (I know it's not a Chevy but oh my lordy!) And a pickup truck specifically from the 1989-1998 year model short wheel base single cab stepside.. but they all are pretty.
Yes... I like cars.


----------



## cindylou

*my pics*

*HERE I AM, ELAINA YOU ARE NOT OLD, I'M 53 LOL, THESE ARE WITH ALL MY FISH TANKS AND MY DAUTERS WEDDING. f*
*FROM LEFT TO RIGHT.... MY HUBBY, MY MOM, MY SON-IN LAW, MY DAUTER, MY DAD AND OF COURSE ME.*








MY CICHLID TANK IN THE WALL.








MY GIRLS TANK.








TIPPY AN SMOOTHIES TANK








MY FRY TANK








CAMEIOS AN TUTS TANK








GRAYSO, DIJON, BOO, AND MADDOGS TANK








KIRBY, RASCAL, CARBON, AND LEROYS TANK








MY RESCUES TANK LIVING TOGETHER WITH THE GOLDFISH








LAST BUT NOT LEAST THE OTHER RESCUE VICTOR








:shock: I THINK THATS ALL 13 TANKS


----------



## Rain Drop

It's really cool to see what everyone looks like!
lol, I like corvette's too ;P I adore my dad's 2003 z06 <33
And Dragon already knows, but I like anime too. I haven't done cosplaying before, but I'd like to get into it. Never liked role playing though. 
And whoa, wakeskating? That's so cool! 
I've heard of wakboarding....so is wakeskating without the things that buckle to your feet?

Anyways, here's me;;


----------



## PrettyBetta1

It's really cool to see what everyone looks like! :thumbsup: Heres a picture of me.. believe it or not, but I'm actually 23. I get so many folks thinking i'm 16/18 .. I even had a person thinking I was 14! :shock: The only upside of looking young for me, is knowing when I'm 80 i'll be the youngest looking one at the senior center LOL :lol:


----------



## ThePearlFish

> You have nice eyebrows. Weird comment I know, but I'm kinda obsessed with them lol


lol, i notice beautiful eyebrows too, allll the time, i think i am obsessed with them too  

~MSE


----------



## goldyboy

This is Goldy's Momma:


----------



## nochoramet

Raindrop, I am so jealous of your hair it is beautiful... I wish I could grow my hair out and it look like that!


----------



## dramaqueen

lol!! Me too!!


----------



## Clarke

Rain Drop, how old are you? I can't decide if you're in your 20s (first picture) or a teenager (second picture) :lol: Don't mean that in a bad way though.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

if i remember right from the "a post about our members" thread i think rain drop is 19


----------



## goldyboy

Have you guys tried this game?

http://www.ponystars.com/index.php?a=/magasin2&cat=hot

You raise and breed ponies, including water ponies. And there are some really cool traits and contests. I am absolutely obsessed!! I have 5 accounts. 

(Of course the day I post about it there are log in issues. Yeesh!)

http://www.ponystars.com/index.php?a=/fiche&pseudo=invictus265

http://www.ponystars.com/index.php?p=fiche&pseudo=rogue265

http://www.ponystars.com/index.php?a=/fiche&pseudo=woogie265

http://www.ponystars.com/index.php?a=/fiche&pseudo=ramzo265

http://www.ponystars.com/index.php?a=/fiche&pseudo=chocoluvly


----------



## ChristinaRoss

lol one MORE thing to takeup my time


----------



## goldyboy

ChristinaRoss said:


> lol one MORE thing to takeup my time


LOL It's horribly addicting. I've actually woken up early in the morning or right after midnight to retrieve my baby ponies that were born that day. 

And the fairies gift you ponies with cool traits too! Ugh, sorry. I'm rather fatal on it.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

too funny, but i think my 25 tanks keep me busy enough, lol


----------



## goldyboy

I imagine they would, yes.


----------



## Rain Drop

Aw, thanks nochoramet!

Yeah, I'm 19 x3
The first photo is actually a little old (grad pic). I was 17 then,
and I was 18 in the second one.


----------



## nochoramet

You're welcome! I have a thing for pretty hair. Kind of like the previous comments on eyebrow obsession, I'm a little obsessed with hair. And yours is really pretty!


----------



## Zeus

Here I am:


Prom, me and my boyfriend. He's the user, Hades.









And of course, the senior picture. Haha.









Both are kinda old. Sorry.
Love the pics everyone, sorry mine are so big!


----------



## Rain Drop

lol, I think that's okay x3

@Zeus
Aw, I love your prom dress!
So sparkly 8D


----------



## Harley

Here's me with a pic of my Harley. The motorcycle, not the fish :-D


----------



## lilchiwolf

Me from a few years ago ^_^


----------



## Amaya Yuy

Elaina said:


> Haha where's the beard?? I went as a zombie for halloween, cheap and easy costume lol.


We love Zombies round here!! =]


----------



## PewPewPew

Lilchi, I havent seen you before! :B


----------



## lilchiwolf

PewPewPew said:


> Lilchi, I havent seen you before! :B


well now you have, but this is a few years back. I am a tad fatter


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Oooh, i totally would... but... I dont really... Oh wait! i think i do have one! 

Me... terrible... >.< :









My daughter: 









My furry baby, Milo... its old... Like four or five months... He looks way better now with his haircut. lol:


----------



## tracyalexa

(me)

My daughter Alexa & I 










My pup Mooshoo


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Aww! A pittie!! I am so jealous. I used to have a pit mix, but where i was living at the time wouldnt let me have him...  So to get back at them i got the most annoying barky dog i could think of. hee hee


----------



## n3wport

I have a pit bull also! his name is oopy!









me at my old job ahaha


----------



## tracyalexa

yay! pitties are the best! Mine never ever barks but considering my parents own the house and live on the 1st floor of the 3 decker, it wouldn't matter if she did anyway! 

They have a pappillion (sp?) and upstairs is a yorkie. You would not believe the bark fest EVERY morning. Yappy dogs make me NUTS. :shock:


----------



## tracyalexa

n3wport, love the doggie pic!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

My word! What a cutie n3wport!! :3


----------



## tokala

I love all the doggy picts! This is my derpy-dar-dar husky who is also enthusiastic about aquatic creatures such as crayfish!


----------



## Tisia

omg tokala, that first pic is just hilarious, lmao


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is a photo of me while at work.








Here is another one of me at work with one of my great coworkers Tom. I am only one out of two women that are at the work place.








My work.








Just random photo of me.








Most recent photo of me.


----------



## Cassandra90

I just noticed the nose ring is on the opposite side in the black and white, it is because that was on webcame.


----------



## jesstanner

*My girl Molly*

This is my girl Molly! She's an old fart at 11 years old, but shes my old fart!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Awww!! I think this has turned from 'user pics' to 'users dogs pics' lol!! :3


----------



## PewPewPew

Stop posting such cute doggie pics...
ESPECIALLY YOU, TOKALA D:<

As if I dont get jealous enough on fb >;p <3


----------



## tracyalexa

The doggie w/ the crayfish & the dal under the covers have to be the cutest things ever!


----------



## AngelicScars

I'll play, even though there is another thread out there like this. :lol:

Like a month a go, before I chopped my hair off. Taken by me.









This was taken by me in Feb. as a confidence builder for myself. (I have really low self esteem. It to remind myself that I've had kids, this is the body I have from it, and it's beautiful no matter what).


----------



## tokala

PewPewPew said:


> Stop posting such cute doggie pics...
> ESPECIALLY YOU, TOKALA D:<
> 
> As if I dont get jealous enough on fb >;p <3


LOL! Sorry P3, but when you are such a babe, you need exposure . Oh and btw, HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!


----------



## tracyalexa

AngelicScars said:


> I'll play, even though there is another thread out there like this. :lol:
> 
> Like a month a go, before I chopped my hair off. Taken by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken by me in Feb. as a confidence builder for myself. (I have really low self esteem. It to remind myself that I've had kids, this is the body I have from it, and it's beautiful no matter what).



Self esteem can be a bitch. You look great though.


----------



## AngelicScars

tracyalexa said:


> Self esteem can be a bitch. You look great though.


Yes it can! Thank you.


----------



## phoenix91

Great pictures everyone, and some very cute dogs!

This is me and my number one boy Phoenix. 9 year old mustang x appy cross. 
View attachment 27192



(sorry if the picture is huge)


----------



## lilchiwolf

aww...this makes me miss my horse


----------



## kfish

I was wondering if there were RL pictures threads, but I never really looked!

Some people posted pictures of their cars, and I LOOOVE mine, so here it is  (1995 Chevy Camaro 3.4 L - Go GM!)










And here's me (and Mr. Fish's tank is in the background)!










And here's my boyfriend with my cat (don't tell him I posted this!)










And here's me and my boyfriend in 2008 at the beach (all of the other pictures are within the past 3 months) AHHH I HATE MY EYEBROWS IN OLD PICTURES! Hahaha


----------



## orical154

Here I am...
My fiance is in the background

Me and Kat by Terrence Romero, on Flickr


ME by Terrence Romero, on Flickr

And since people post pics of their other pets, here are two of mine. I have 4 cats, a dog, and a fish total.

Cara by Terrence Romero, on Flickr


I'm COMING! by Terrence Romero, on Flickr


Drinking Some Water by Terrence Romero, on Flickr



Cara Thirsty by Terrence Romero, on Flickr


Don't Frack With Me by Terrence Romero, on Flickr


I'm A Model by Terrence Romero, on Flickr


Day Dreaming by Terrence Romero, on Flickr


----------



## roypattonphoto

heres a self portrait it took a while back, sorry nothing really recent...


----------

